# Signature Competition/SOTW 7 (Week Ending October 3rd, 2008) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 7th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, October 5th, at 7 PM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives 5000 credits.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?



*MJB23*:











*Composure:*











*Steph05050:*











Chuck8807:











Scottysullivan:











KryOnicle:


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

what a tough choice...good work all of you's!


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Everyone's looked great but I chose Chuck


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Great job by everyone this week. Tough call, but I went with Composure's. I always love his text effects too.

Great theme too... would of loved to participate in this one =)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I voted Chuck but I dont even know whats in his sig, Im gone for work and dont have internet where Im staying I drove down to a hotel and leached Wifi to try and get it in but I see I missed the boat, this would have been my entry,


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

pliff said:


> Great job by everyone this week. Tough call, but I went with Composure's. I always love his text effects too.
> 
> Great theme too... would of loved to participate in this one =)


We'll do it again don't worry.



Toxic said:


> I voted Chuck but I dont even know whats in his sig, Im gone for work and dont have internet where Im staying I drove down to a hotel and leached Wifi to try and get it in but I see I missed the boat, this would have been my entry,


Yeah I knew you were gone, I waiting till like 5 to do it but I couldn't wait any longer. 

Next time if someone knows they will be gone you can pm me your sig early if you want.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

that sig is TIGHT toxic


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

I voted for Composure ...great job and Sid Crosby is awesome


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

voted for MJB23

doing a wrestling sig on an MMA forum was a bad idea


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I voted for Composure. The texturing is fantastic.

I haven't been spending a whole lot of time here, but I'm going to start spending more soon. The quality is always improving.

All of this is fantastic. Keep it up, guys.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I voted for Steph. The blending is good, and the border is really nice.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I like Chuck's. I think it looks great. Everything about it, I like.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Composure said:


> I voted for Steph. The blending is good, and the border is really nice.


thanks wasnt too sure i was gonna get a vote lol...:thumb02:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Steph gets my vote cos its nice and seasonal


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> thanks wasnt too sure i was gonna get a vote lol...:thumb02:


Three of my favorite horror characters, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i kno i love halloween so i had to make one with that theme


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The winner is Chuck8807. Congrats you're points are on their way.


----------

